# hitflip kann nix tauschen



## kajko (16 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin bei Hitflip registriert, habe da viel umgetauscht und habe jetzt über 180 flips gut. Als ich neulich ein paar DVDs tauschen wollte kam die Meldung, daß ich das nicht kann (es waren 3 DVDs im Wert von ca. 25 flips) weil ich nicht über genügend Guthaben verfüge. Als ich daraufhin den Support angeschrieben habe, sagten die mir (nach fast 4 Wochen Wartezeit und erneuten Nachhacken!), daß ich nichts tauschen kann weil ich nicht über genügend guthaben verfüge.

Irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht - jetzt soll ich noch Geld zahlen obwohl ich genügend flips habe? Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Hitflip um das mir zu erklären? Auf den FAQ seiten konnte ich nichts finden, ausser, daß man sich flips mit Geld noch dazu kaufen kann.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (16 Januar 2013)

Ganz einfach, Hitflip will *Geld*:


> Guthaben:
> Für jeden erhaltenen Artikel ziehen wir 0,99 EUR (bzw. 1,99 EUR) von Ihrem Guthaben ab. Am bequemsten ist dabei unser "prepaid" als Aufladung. Ohne Guthaben oder Bankeinzug werden Ihnen daher leider keine Artikel zugeteilt.


Quelle: http://www.hitflip.de/howitworks.html?page=2

Nebelwolf


----------



## kajko (16 Januar 2013)

Aha! Das hatte ich nicht gesehen. Danke. Auch wenn es sch... ist.


----------



## me myself and I (12 März 2013)

Vor vielen Jahren war hitflip wirklich mal kostenlos.
Damals ging das noch.
Aber irgendwann haben die dann plötzlich Gebühren eingeführt.
Das war der Zeitpunkt für mich dort zu kündigen und auf eine andere Plattform zu wechseln
die wirklich kostenlos ist ...


----------



## 4444 (4 Februar 2014)

Hitflip ist mir im Augenblick etwas suspekt.
Ich bin jahrelang dabei und hatte eigentlich bisher nie große Probleme. 
In letzter Zeit bekomme ich kaum noch Filme. Selbst wenn steht Verfügbar, 
kommt die Meldung "_dieser Artikel ist zur Zeit nicht Verfügbar_". 
Heute rief ich die Hotline an. Obwohl zwischen 9 und 19:00 Uhr, wird der Anruf sofort beendet.
Das geschieht immer (etliche Anrufe).
Da suche ich Insider, die mir sagen sorry schreiben können, was da los ist.
Vielen Dank


----------



## HaiKo (2 April 2014)

Also Hitflip ist mitlerweile echter Mist!
Wir sind seit jahren da, doch seit langem gibt es kaum noch weas zu Tauschen.
Wir haben 195 Flips, die wir nicht losbekommen, da es kaum Ware mehr zu tauschen gibt - und wenn es was gibt, ist das alter Schrott. Ich glaube es gibt kaum noch jemanden, der da was einstellt.

Es macht echt Sinn zu einem anderen tauschforum zu wechseln: XXX hat sich für mich bewehrt. da zahlt man zwar auch 0,49 € Gebühr, aber es wird dafür da ncht geschachert und man hat ne menge Auswahl.


Modedit: Werbelink entfernt


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (2 April 2014)

HaiKo schrieb:


> ....macht echt Sinn....


Wenn man Zeit zu verplämpern und auch sonst nichts besseres zu tun hat, mag das sein. Solche Kuddel-Börsen sind meiner Meinung nach ein moderneres Pendant zu Flohmärkten. Geht da vielleicht noch jemand hin?


----------



## mauleselchen (24 Januar 2015)

Ich habe über 500 Flips und weiß nicht wie ich sie loswerden kann. Es gibt auf Hitflip nichts, was mich irgendwie interessiert oder was in einem sehr guten Zustand ist.


----------



## Reducal (24 Januar 2015)

http://www.hitflip.de/faq.php#137


> *Lassen sich Flips auszahlen?*
> Nein, Flips werden laut unserer AGB nicht in Guthaben umgewandelt oder ausgezahlt. Im Falle einer Kündigung verfallen die Flips.


http://www.hitflip.de/faq.php#131


> *Lässt sich Guthaben auszahlen?*
> Ja, bestehendes Guthaben können Sie sich auszahlen lassen. Beachten Sie dabei jedoch unsere aktuell gültige Preisliste.


----------



## gandalf III (27 Juli 2015)

Nun ich habe 3000 Flips die ich nicht tauschen´, sofern Hitflip für flips Geld verlangt sind die auch soviel wert

Nun da ich nichts mehr tauschen kann bestehe ich auf Auszahlung von 3000 Flips , auch eine Tauschbörse ist Schadensersatzpflichtig wenn dem Tauscher Schaden entsteht.

Da kommen sie leider dieser Agb nicht durch und ich seh nicht ein 3000 flips in Mülleimer zu schmeissen da ich ware dafür versendet habe

Nun Hitflip ist angeschrieben Entweder gütliche einigung oder das ganze landet vor Gericht

Warte nun auf antwort

Mfg
Gandalf III


----------



## burkirock (3 September 2015)

Hi gandalf,

auch ich habe 'ne Menge Flips (ca. 1700). Sind zwar nicht soviel wie deine, doch auch 'ne Menge. Mich würde brennend interessieren, wie deine Sache ausgegangen ist. Wenn noch nicht beendet würde ich mit in's Boot steigen. Gemeinsam lässt sich vllt. noch eher etwas durchsetzen.

Würde mich über eine Rückinfo sehr freuen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## spitzekicker (8 September 2015)

Hallo,
Bei hitflip funktioniert nichts mehr! Habe mein Guthabenkonto versucht aufzuladen. Vergebens. Der
Betrag von 10,00 wurde zwar von paypal abgebucht aber nicht auf meinem hitflip
Konto gutgeschrieben. Wie soll ich hier meine Flips (ca.1300) eintauschen wenn das System
nicht funktioniert. Ist hitflip nicht dazu verpflichtet die Website am laufen
zu halten? Meine Do-It Liste ist auch plötzlich spurlos verschwunden. Seltsam, obwohl ich zwei Artikel darin stehen hatte die ich nicht erhalten habe. Geld und Flips wurden aber abgebucht. Habe mehrere Anfragen gestellt (auch bei hitmeister) aber der Support reagiert nicht. Das ist reine Abzocke. Kann man das nicht anwaltlich prüfen lassen ob ein Betrug vorliegt? Gruß Thomas (spitzekicker)


----------



## spitzekicker (25 September 2015)

Das schwarze Schaf sucht nach geprellten Hitflippern von Hitflip.de


Update:

Zitat Anfang: "Auf meine telefonische Nachfrage bei Hitmeister am 21.09.2015, handelt es sich laut Aussage (vom 22.09.2015) des Unternehmens um Probleme, die durch einen Serverwechsel entstanden sind. Man sammelt die Fehlermeldungen und hat die Technik bereits mit der Behebung der Probleme beauftragt.



Für mich dennoch unbegreiflich, das die Fehlerbehebung monatelang andauert und sich mit der Zeit immer mehr verschlimmbessert hat. Ich wünsche mir, das Hitmeister die Plattform Hitflip.de zügig wieder ans Laufen bekommt und alle Hitflipper ihre Guthaben und Flips nutzen können." Zitat Ende



Quelle: http://www.web2select.de/blog/tag/hitflip/


----------



## rabe (30 November 2015)

Hi, alle,
habe das gleiche Problem; habe darauf hin mal die Hitflip-Leute per email angeschrieben. Beimn 1. Mal erhielt ich die stereotype Technik-Fehler-Antwort. Bei 2. Mal wurde mir angeboten, mein Guthaben auszuzahlen und meine Flips im Verhältnis 1 : 4 gegen Hitmeister-Guthaben zu tauschen. Das habe ich nach einigen Nachdenken akzeptiert. Seitdem sind einigen Wochen vergangen – aber getan hat sich nichts. Das heisst wohl, auch die Hitmeister-site ist wohl nicht mehr ganz koscher.


----------



## Gabdalf III (29 März 2017)

Hallo

Wie man so raushört haben immer noch nicht genug.

*Tauscht auf keiner Tauschbörse

Die Gründe
*
1. Die Gewährleistung das Tauschguthaben (z.B. Flips , tickets ) ausbezahlt wird , auch wen man diese als Geschenk erhält. die Gefahr das eine Plattform sehr schnell untergeht sieht man bei normalen Verkaufsplattformen wie auf diesen Tauschplattformen.

2. Wer doch tauscht sollte seine Flips so schnell wie möglich loswerden , denn morgen können die nichts mehr wert seinund ihr sitzt auf wertlose Flips.

3 Eine Tauschbörse muss eine Schadenserklärung enthalten , ist diese nicht enthalten habt ihr auch fast keine Rechte , da müsst ihr schon über 1000 Flips verfügen , wegen 30 Flips bewegt sich kein Gericht.

4 Jede Tauschbörse ist nichts als Abzocke so auch tauschticket hier ist aber nicht tauschticket schuld sondern die was die Artikel einstellen, vergleicht mal die preise z,b. bei einen Artikel der wird bei Amazon für einen Cent gekauft und dann für 2-3 tickets reingestellt , wenn man ein wenig rechnen kann wird bemerken das er auf einer tauschbörse kräftig draufzahlt ( beinhaltet tauschgebühr und Versandkosten )

Stellt ihr den Artikel für mehr Tickets rein , ziehen andere ebenfalls die Preise an und eine Spirale beginnt.
in Endeffekt sei ihr die dummen die auf irgendwelches guthaben sitzen und andere sich halb totlachen.

Bin seit einiger Zeit bei Tauschticket vorher alles normal mittlerweile kommt die preispirale zum Einsatz
so tauscht man ein PS 4 Spiel für schlappe 20 Tickets ( Ungefähr 60 Euro das bei Amazon gerade mal 10 euro kostet ) Um 20 Tickets zu ergattern müsst ihr 20 geringfügige DVD verschicken und da seit ihr bei den Versandkosten schon bei 30 euro ohne den wert der DVD .

*Mein Fazit

Kaufen ist besser als tauschen

Wer sich gern abzocken lässt , der sollte unbedingt tauschbörsen aufsuchen*


----------



## jupp11 (1 April 2017)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Quelle: http://www.hitflip.de/howitworks.html?page=2
> Nebelwolf





> Fehler: Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung
> Der Server unter www.hitflip.de braucht zu lange, um eine Antwort zu senden.


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hitflip


> Der Betreiber, die Hitmeister GmbH, hat den Dienst 2016 ohne jegliche Information ggü. seiner registrierten Nutzer offensichtlich eingestellt. Vorhandene Guthaben in Form von Bargeld und Flips wurden nicht an die Nutzer ausgezahlt. Offiziell ist die Domain aber noch im Besitz der Hitmeister GmbH.
> ....
> Am 17. Januar 2017 kündigt der Anbieter per E-Mail an die Bestandskunden die Übertragung des Kundenkontos zum 15. Februar 2017 an die real ,- SB-Warenhaus GmbH an. Das Nutzerkonto werde durch ein real,- Nutzerkonto ersetzt, wenn der Nutzer nicht formlos per E-Mail widerspricht.


Ende der Durchsage....


----------



## Sani (11 Oktober 2017)

Da die Internetseite Hitflip ja nicht mehr läuft, was ist denn mit meinen Flips? Alles verfallen?


----------



## Hippo (11 Oktober 2017)

Wie wärs mit dem Lesen der Beiträge?
Da stehts nämlich!


----------



## Vertrauensbasis (27 November 2017)

Hallo !
Gibt es denn schon Ergebnisse von den Ermittlungen gegen die Hitflip-Verantwortlichen der "Ausschleicher aus dem Netz" ???
Gruß
Ingo


----------

